# Schlechter Provider oder nicht?



## katty (11. Januar 2010)

Habe ein Problem mit meinem Provider. Er wechselt die ASP- Komponenten ohne mir das mitzuteilen. Ich bekomme dies dann erst mit, wenn ein Kunde anruft und sagt, dass sein Kontaktformular nicht mehr funktioniert  oder ein anderer kann keine Bilder mehr hochladen. Meine Frage: Ist sowas üblich oder habe ich wirklich den schlechtesten Provider erwischt?


----------



## saftmeister (11. Januar 2010)

Ein guter Provider wird sowas nicht ad-hoc machen. Er wird das Planen. Dann - sagen wir mal - 3 Monate vorher dem Kunden, in dem Falle du, bescheid geben, dass dies und jenes geändert wird. Dann hast du genügend Zeit, dich darauf einzustellen.

Wenn du dadurch sogar finanziellen Schaden erlitten hast, kannst du durchaus auch in Regress gehen und Schadenersatz verlangen. Da soll dich aber besser ein Anwalt beraten.

Gute Sitten sind das jedenfalls nicht. Damit kann ein Provider durchaus auch Existenzen vernichten.


----------



## katty (11. Januar 2010)

Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Der Provider ist sich aber überhaupt keiner Schuld bewusst. Das Problem ist,  dass meine Kunden  einen Vertrag mit diesem Provider haben,  nicht ich. Wenn sowas passiert, wer ist verantwortlich für die zusätzliche Arbeit; wenn Komponenten ausgetauscht werden müssen? Ein paar Kontakt-Formulare zu ändern, dauert nicht lang, aber wenn es um CMS, Shops und man über 100 Kunden hat, sieht die Sache etwas anders aus.  

Es ist vielleicht nicht Netiquette und ich weiss, dass man Namen nicht nennen darf.  Aber von anderen würde ich auch gerne hören, ob sowas jemals passiert ist und ob mir jemand ein paar gute (Windows ASP) Provider/Hoster nennen kann. Webdesigner mit verschiedenen Kunden,  die ungef. 3 Jahre gute Erfahrungen mit einem Provider gemacht haben,  wären sehr nützlich für mich!  Woher kriege ich sonst objektive Meinungen.

Danke 
Katty


----------



## saftmeister (11. Januar 2010)

Du kannst mal zu webhostlist gehen, und da im speziellen eine kurze Erklärung zur Suche und anschließend die Suche selbst ansehen.

Edit: Natürlich kannst du auch direkt die ASP-Anbieter anzeigen lassen: http://www.webhostlist.de/webhosting/preisvergleich/ASP

Oder du holst dir gleichenen virtual Root und managst das selbst.


----------

